# Forum life after the Great Schism



## espola (Aug 2, 2020)

Now that we have been formally warned and divided into On and Off topic universes, I blame -- well, on second thought, I won't give her name, because I don't like being threatened with imaginary lawsuits.


----------



## nononono (Aug 2, 2020)

*An admission of LYING/THIEVERY would have been a better thread topic....*


----------



## espola (Aug 3, 2020)

On the other now-closed thread,  I was asked about my family's history.  Now that things have settled down a bit, I looked up the most infamous family member, Mary Corliss Neff.  She was the oldest child of George Corliss, an immigrant from England in 1639, from whom I am a direct descendent through the Corliss family to my father's mother.









						George Corliss (abt.1617-aft.1686) | WikiTree FREE Family Tree
					

Is this your ancestor? Explore genealogy for George Corliss born abt. 1617 Exeter, Devon, England died 1686 Haverhill, Essex, Massachusetts Bay Colony including research + descendants + 4 genealogist comments + questions + more in the free family tree community.




					www.wikitree.com
				




Mary married William Neff and after having children of her own, was hired as a nurse by Hannah Dustin, who had birthed a baby daughter just days before their home was raided by Indians sent by the French in Quebec.  The rest of the story is in here --









						Mary (Corliss) Neff (1646-1722) | WikiTree FREE Family Tree
					

Is this your ancestor? Explore genealogy for Mary (Corliss) Neff born 1646 Haverhill, Norfolk, Massachusetts Bay Colony died 1722 Haverhill, Essex, Province of Massachusetts Bay including ancestors + descendants + 1 genealogist comments + more in the free family tree community.




					www.wikitree.com
				




On March 15, 1697, when she was a 51-year-old widow, Mary Corliss Neff was serving as a nurse for Hannah Emerson Dustin and her newborn baby. The women and baby were taken captive when Abenaki Indians from Quebec raided Haverhill, killed 27 of the settlers, and took 13 captive. Mary and Hannah were assigned to a family of 13 and sent north; along the way, one of the Indians killed Hannah’s six-day-old baby by smashing it into a tree.

The two women and a 14-year-old captive from Worcester, Samuel Leonardson, killed 10 of the 12 Indians who held them in captivity (two men, three women, and seven children, with one woman and one child surviving) — with Hannah killing 9 out of the 10. They returned to Haverhill with the scalps, to collect the bounty that was in effect for killing Indians. They were rewarded by the colony in both cash and land and became famous through Cotton Mather’s telling of the tale.


----------



## nononono (Aug 4, 2020)

*Survival of the strong and a " Bloody " past your BLM club will not appreciate...*


----------



## espola (Aug 6, 2020)

espola said:


> On the other now-closed thread,  I was asked about my family's history.  Now that things have settled down a bit, I looked up the most infamous family member, Mary Corliss Neff.  She was the oldest child of George Corliss, an immigrant from England in 1639, from whom I am a direct descendent through the Corliss family to my father's mother.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I found my ancestry.com password.  George Corliss, the immigrant from England, is my 8xgreat-grandfather, so Mary Neff would be my 8xgreat-aunt (maybe off by 1 either way).


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 6, 2020)

espola said:


> I found my ancestry.com password.  George Corliss, the immigrant from England, is my 8xgreat-grandfather, so Mary Neff would be my 8xgreat-aunt (maybe off by 1 either way).


Ok, that makes sense to me now and I like knowing who I'm dealing with.


----------



## nononono (Aug 6, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Ok, that makes sense to me now and I like knowing who I'm dealing with.


*Well then .....you need to go back and take a long hard look at yourself in the mirror...






*


----------



## espola (Aug 7, 2020)

espola said:


> I found my ancestry.com password.  George Corliss, the immigrant from England, is my 8xgreat-grandfather, so Mary Neff would be my 8xgreat-aunt (maybe off by 1 either way).


Now that I look closer, the ancestry.com built-in identifier says "7th great-grandfather" and "7th great-aunt".


----------



## nononono (Aug 7, 2020)

espola said:


> Now that I look closer, the ancestry.com built-in identifier says "7th great-grandfather" and "7th great-aunt".



*This thread/subject is dying a slow death....





*


----------

